# 300 gallon tank! starting tomorrow!



## marios02070 (Apr 30, 2008)

Tomorrow I am going to start my 300 gallon project. It will be a wooden tank with 1/2 glass in front. Really excited! dimensions will be
5'x3'x3'tall. I will be taking pictures of the whole construction and will post it. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

good luck dude , thats alot of water lol


----------



## marios02070 (Apr 30, 2008)

waldron said:


> good luck dude , thats alot of water lol


ohh yeah! whats the worst that can happen?! glass breaks and 300 gallons of water come rushing at me and floods my basement! ha ha
i'm laughin now! won't be laughin later!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey man, havn't you always wanted a indoor pool


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Man that will be an awesome tank with that depth and height. Can't wait to see some pics.
Biz


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 5, 2008)

Very cool, those dimensions sound sweet, you could throw a caribou in there!

take your time with it & good luck!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if you're gonna build the tank yourself, i'd change your plans to create a larger footprint, i would definitely go wider than 5 feet


----------



## marios02070 (Apr 30, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> if you're gonna build the tank yourself, i'd change your plans to create a larger footprint, i would definitely go wider than 5 feet


I would make it bigger if I could, but my basement is fully finished the only space I have is a 5' 5''x4' space its actually a walk behind bar
that we don't use so its comin out and in goes a tank. I'm leavin a foot space from the wall so I can get behind the tank and that is tight already.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

What size sump are you going to use,, and 300 gallons is going to need about 5 or 6 times turnover, so your going to need a bump rated for 1500-1600 gph, you also need to take the tank hight into consideration aswell,


----------



## marios02070 (Apr 30, 2008)

waldron said:


> What size sump are you going to use,, and 300 gallons is going to need about 5 or 6 times turnover, so your going to need a bump rated for 1500-1600 gph, you also need to take the tank hight into consideration aswell,


I have generation x pump rated for 1500gph. will also probably use a oceanic mechanical filter with uv light and then pumped partially into a lifegaurd fluidized bed filter 900 model for biological filtration. I think those filters can take max 200gpm, so the rest of the water will be pumped back into the tank for circulation.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

looks like you got everything coverd. what lighting are you going to use?


----------



## marios02070 (Apr 30, 2008)

waldron said:


> looks like you got everything coverd. what lighting are you going to use?


thats tough. I want to maybe put plants so I am going to need alot of watts prob. close to 1000 watts then co2 proper substrate. might need vho lighting or somethin but with that depth might need metal halide. for now shop lights type home depot.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

yea they will work for now, as fr the co2 and plants, thats like reading spanish to me... just doesnt comperhend in my brain lol


----------



## marios02070 (Apr 30, 2008)

waldron said:


> yea they will work for now, as fr the co2 and plants, thats like reading spanish to me... just doesnt comperhend in my brain lol


yeah it can get complicated. But plants take in c02 durind the day and give off oxygen. they need it to grow. at night they take in oxygen and give off c02. its a little tough getting a good balance of everything.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

thats awesome, yea seems like a hard thing to learn.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

dude you should submit it for the DIY contest. look at the link in my signature. win 75 bucks if you win the contest, and you are building it anyway.


----------



## marios02070 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nick G said:


> dude you should submit it for the DIY contest. look at the link in my signature. win 75 bucks if you win the contest, and you are building it anyway.


well its day two of the 300 gallon tank and ran into alot of problems. ripped out the bar and found no tiles underneath. Walls and studs were were water damaged so I ripped out all the walls too! removed some tile behind the bar and laid down some new floor tile that will be in front of the tank. what a project! Never laid tile before so far so good. alot of work to go.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

just take pics along the way and submit them man!
cant wait to see it.


----------



## marios02070 (Apr 30, 2008)

definetly, got alot of pics already before and afters for sure!


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Right On! I can't wait to see some pics. I have been thinking about building one myself. I can't wait to see how it turns out.

Rick James


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Tank and Equipment


----------

